# Zelda LeÃ¯la al-Nili



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 17, 2011)

*Remember, artists, pict**ures of my characters can be found further down under "Pictures."*

Here's a character that I've been working on for a while. Originally, she was going to be a sort of tongue-in-cheek take on the foxslut stereotype, but whassuppp56 had an awesome take on the character. Check out the story he made about her here.

Name: Ø²ÙŠÙ„Ø¯Ø§ Ù„ÙŠÙ„Ù‰ Ø§Ù„Ù†ÙŠÙ„ÙŠ (Zelda LeÃ¯la al-Nili)
Age: 21
Sex: Female
Species: Vulpanthrope (fennec variant)
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 120 lbs

From: Algiers, Algeria / Paris, France

Appearance:
 - Hair and fur: Honey-colored fur with back-length hair that matches (as with her human form, she inherited the hair color from her Greek grandmother), as a human, her skin is just a little on the bronze side
 - Markings: black tail and ear tips
 - Eye color: Pink in anthro form, brown in human form
 - Other features: Black claws, brown paw pads. Her breasts swell from B cups to DDs in vulpine form.
Behavior and Personality: A bit reserved and slow to make friends. Generally nice and submissive, hates the idea of leaving a bad impression on people. Somewhat traditional-minded, although not completely given that she fell for a Christian boy. Has an overactive libido due to her curse; she regrets the fact that a monogamous relationship seems to be impossible under it.

Skills: had a promising future in Law, has a knack for turning everyday objects as toys of a suggested nature
Weaknesses: pheromones, spritzes of water or mace to her face, her shyness to reveal her feelings to people, the guilt stemming from everything that's happenned to her

Likes: listening to old French songs, sightseeing, relaxing baths, the thought of growing old together with her mate
Dislikes: excessive crowds, pompous and short-tempered individuals, waking up naked without a clue of where she is

Clothing/ Personal Style: Wears a headscarf (hijab), even though she's aware that her huge fennec ears will push them off come transformation time. The rest of her clothes is generally western due to living in France, but nothing too revealing, of course.
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/6390411/

History: Zelda was the daughter of an Algerian goverment official. As a result, she was able to attend the Institute of Political Sciences in Paris. However, one day while in her home country, her father insulted a vendor who sold magical trinkets, unbeknownst to the fact that she was a kitsune. As a result, Zelda was stricken with a very embarassing curse of vulpanthropy that gave her a succubus-like libido. To make matters worse, she passed the curse on to a couple of people since then, most notably her boyfriend RenÃ©. Due to the spell, she's prone to seek ways to sate her hunger by assaulting people or using odd objects. She also has to deal with the stress of wanting a monogamous relationship but being apparently unable to, especially with someone who has the same curse.
    After her father Nour al-Nili's mysterious resignation and disappearance, his brother Jamal (who took over his position) had the job of taking Zelda back to Algeria and lock her up in a room, lest the family legacy be stained. She was only released when Ray-O, who was on a visit to the building she was in, unwittingly opened the door to her room. Since then, he's been trying to give her help controlling her libido, although he's got quite a way to go.

Favorite food: Croissants
Favorite drink: CafÃ© au Lait
Favorite location: The park
Favorite weather: Cool nights
Favorite color: Green

Least liked food: Anything with pork
Least liked drink: Anything alcoholic
Least liked location: Locked in a room
Least liked weather: Nothing in particular

Relations: Nour al-Nili (father), Maryam al-Nili (deceased mother), RenÃ© LeMaire (lover and thrall)
Significant other: RenÃ© LeMaire
Orientation: Kinesexual (anything that moves)


----------

